# Anyone else like comedian/actor Martin Short?



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2017)

I've always loved him! I used to watch SCTV in the 80s and he cracked me up.  :laugh:

I didn't see "Father of the Bride" with Steve Martin, but I heard Martin was hilarious as the wedding planner.

But I _did_ see him in "Damages" (legal drama with Glenn Close) a few years ago and he was really good as a serious attorney - he got an Emmy nomination.

Here's Martin on Jimmy Kimmel earlier this year:







And on "Damages" with Glenn Close:


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2017)

He's a Canadian and I used to like him until he got into politics.

Now I can't stand him.

That's how it works.  Stick to your job.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2017)

:shrug: I didn't realize he was "into" politics.
That aside, if I like an actor, etc. I'm usually able to enjoy their work ......I rarely give thought to their personal politics or their religion.  Not my business.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> :shrug: I didn't realize he was "into" politics.
> That aside, if I like an actor, etc. I'm usually able to enjoy their work ......I rarely give thought to their personal politics or their religion.  Not my business.



Yep. But then they get invited into a talk show and start spouting politics.  You can't avoid it.  

Even Jane Fonda.  Goes to Vietnam and poses in a gun turret with the Viet Cong.  Nice huh?  

They still call her Hanoi Jane.  And she even just made a trip to Canada, whining about the oil sands.  

Hollywood stars are notorious for getting involved in politics and supporting politicians.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2017)

I refuse to get into a silly, pointless argument with you. You aren't even making sense.

I can avoid whatever I want.  This is an ENTERTAINMENT thread. Obviously you came to spout politics.  Since you're so determined to pollute my thread, I'm putting you on ignore for awhile. Hope you find the correct forum...you REALLY are lost.  Bye, have a nice evening.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 14, 2017)

I LOVE Martin Short. And you HAVE to see Father of the Bride-he was very,very funny. I don`t know anything about his politics-I can`t stay up late enough to watch the talk shows anymore lol.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2017)

:wave: Hiya, Mrs. R!

I've looked at a few clips of Father of the Bride, and Martin chews the scenery. Adding that movie to my must-see list.

Btw in one interview Martin mentioned one of his first loves long time ago was Gilda Radner.  Ironically, Martin's wife of 36 yrs Nancy died from ovarian cancer in 2010 - which Gilda died of in 1989.


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2017)

The only thing I remember him from is "The Three Amigos". Of the three, he was the third funniest IMO.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2017)

I loved the Three Amigos "salute".  :laugh:
My brothers used to do it.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 15, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> I refuse to get into a silly, pointless argument with you. You aren't even making sense.
> 
> I can avoid whatever I want.  This is an ENTERTAINMENT thread. Obviously you came to spout politics.  Since you're so determined to pollute my thread, I'm putting you on ignore for awhile. Hope you find the correct forum...you REALLY are lost.  Bye, have a nice evening.


Well no. The title of the thread was do you like Martin Short.?
I answered by stating I did until he got involved in politics.
If you don't want an honest answer to your question then don't ask it in the first place.
If that doesn't make sense I don't know what else does:blah::blah::blah::blah::sleeping:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Yes,I've always liked Martin Short,think he is funny. I first became aware of him in the early 80's when he was a regular on Canadian  sketch comedy series,"SCTV".He was a regular on Saturday Night Live '84-'85.
He was hysterical as the wedding planner,"Franz' in remake of "Father of The Bride" '91 and the sequel "Father of The Bride"II '95,starring Steve Martin,Diane Keaton,Kimberly Williams.
He and ,Steve Martin have been friends for yrs. They are touring the country with their comedy show"An Evening You'll Forget for the Rest Of Your Lives"LOL!
I read Martin's memoir"I Must Say"in 2015,it was interesting and funny. One poignant chapter,he talks about losing his beloved wife,Nancy in 2010 of ovarian cancer.I recommend the book. Sue


----------



## jujube (Sep 15, 2017)

He's extremely funny.  He's smart in that he sticks with what he does well and continues to do it well.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 15, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> :wave: Hiya, Mrs. R!
> 
> I've looked at a few clips of Father of the Bride, and Martin chews the scenery. Adding that movie to my must-see list.
> 
> Btw in one interview Martin mentioned one of his first loves long time ago was Gilda Radner.  Ironically, Martin's wife of 36 yrs Nancy died from ovarian cancer in 2010 - which Gilda died of in 1989.



Hi Applecruncher! I remember seeing that he lost his wife to ovarian cancer. I loved Gilda Radner-read her book about her struggle with ovarian cancer a couple of times. Such a devastating disease.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2017)

Ed Grimley!  I'll never forget that character!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2017)

Loved Ed Grimley (that hair).  I also liked a character where he was an atty or  executive for the tobacco industry.  He was smoking a cigarette and sweating while being questioned by Mike Wallace/60 Minutes.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Loved Ed Grimley (that hair).  I also liked a character where he was an atty or  executive for the tobacco industry.  He was smoking a cigarette and sweating while being questioned by Mike Wallace/60 Minutes.



I'll have to look that one up. Remember Jiminy Glick?


----------



## hangover (Sep 15, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Yep. But then they get invited into a talk show and start spouting politics.  You can't avoid it.
> 
> Even Jane Fonda.  Goes to Vietnam and poses in a gun turret with the Viet Cong.  Nice huh?
> 
> ...



Nobody likes anyone with opposing views in entertainment. I can't stand Ted Nugent or Denis Miller.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2017)

^^  hangover is also "lost".  <click>


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2017)

Brock Linahan


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2017)

Nathan Thurm

(I've seen a different skit with Nathan Thurm & Mike Wallace....can't find it right now)


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2017)

I never knew about Brock Linehan but I loved the video. Nathan Thrum; I remember now, I think I only saw that character once. Short's a genius!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 15, 2017)

Brock Lihehan is a spoof on Brian Lineham who was a t.v. interviewer with a distinct style.

If you didn't know who Brian Lineham was or watched him you missed the joke.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I never knew about Brock Linehan but I loved the video. Nathan Thrum; I remember now, I think I only saw that character once. Short's a genius!



Brock Linahan was a parody of a real Canadian celebrity interviewer Brian Linehan, who died in 2004. His TV show was "City Lights". I wasn't familiar with him, and only knew of him thru Martin's skits. Martin's "Brock" would come off as meticulous but his research would always be full of mistakes.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 15, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Brock Linahan was a parody of a real Canadian celebrity interviewer Brian Linehan, who died in 2004. His TV show was "City Lights". I wasn't familiar with him, and only knew of him thru Martin's skits. Martin's "Brock" would come off as meticulous but his research would always be full of mistakes.


Well I watched both of them so now you are the one who is lost.


----------



## oldman (Sep 15, 2017)

Wasn't Short in "Inner Space" with Dennis Quaid? That movie was pretty good. He played the nervous little guy that was injected with Quaid in a submarine going through Short's body.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2017)

Any show I saw Martin Short in I really enjoyed. He is a terrific comedian.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Not a huge fan, as I do not often like comedies, but he was good on SNL.  I also liked a movie he did Called "Innerspace"*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 16, 2017)

oldman said:


> Wasn't Short in "Inner Space" with Dennis Quaid? That movie was pretty good. He played the nervous little guy that was injected with Quaid in a submarine going through Short's body.



Hi,you are right,Short was in this movie'87 along with Meg Ryan,Kevin McCarthy,Henry Gibson,Orson Bean Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 16, 2017)

This is a partial list of movies,Martin has appeared in:
3 Amigos'86
Innerspace'87
3 Fugitives'89
Father of The Bride '91 and sequel in '95
Captain Ron'92
Clifford'94
Mars Attacks'96 
A Simple Wish '97
Santa Clause 3 :The Escape'06
He appeared in live TV movie version of "Hairspray" 2016   Sue


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2017)

More Nathan Thurm


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2017)

Too funny!


----------



## Victor (Sep 17, 2017)

I love him in PURE LUCK with Danny Glover.

Hilarious physical comedy all through it.
Just saw it again. Great.


----------



## TonyK (Dec 10, 2017)

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/the-contestant/2872683


----------

